
Google Has A Plan To Stop The Mass Exodus From Orkut: No Friend Exports For You - azharcs
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/01/google-has-a-plan-to-stop-the-mass-exodus-from-orkut-no-friend-exports-for-you/
======
jsz0
"For some people in India right now, sadly, it appears that they have no
choice."

Of course they do. Google just isn't making it easy. Why misrepresent and
sensationalize the situation? Anyone reading this article is going to quickly
figure it out. All you really gain is 15 or 30 seconds of outrage from the
reader until they realize that in fact any Orkut user in India is free to use
competing services. In the end they will conclude you are stupid or a bad
journalist for putting an obviously untrue spin on the situation.

